# PLEASE NEED ADVICE FAST.....5 wks flowering



## seanw503 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey everyone....i have a major problem, im 4 -5 weeks into flowering and my one plant is having problems- soft dying yellow leaves (from the bottom up) and the past few days it got much worse so i flushed the soil with plain water..... then the next day i went down and the leaves were curling up real bad and then a day later its even worse. (the buds look like there dying now)  PLEASE HELP IM SICK ABOUT THIS ....   after the football game tomarrow i'll post pics..... more info is here:  my set up, equipment, etc. 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16651

*my guess*:  (im a beginner)  heat stress,  ph,  maybe transplant to better soil (mine was cheap junk- i just bought vermiculite, perlite and organic soil mix) maybe need some epsom salt, possibly more (K) or (N)?????????


----------



## seanw503 (Sep 9, 2007)

My guess came from:   (good info but i need more if possible - thanks in advance for any help)

Sticky: Troubleshooting links-read first prior to posting your problem 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16462


----------



## toniC (Sep 9, 2007)

Is it only the bigger leaves that are turning yellow or all leaves?

Cus if the big ones are you might have a Nitrogen deficiency.

One more question, are the leaves spotted at all?


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 9, 2007)

We will be awaiting your reply on your set up....There is really no way of doing a diagnosis with out details and pictures.

Talk to you later man. Good luck till then


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 9, 2007)

remember.. leaves start yellowing and dying off, towards the end of 
their flowering process, which is normal.

The buds are pulling resources to give to the buds.

Only way to diagnose anything is through pictures.

goodluck


----------



## toniC (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice puff... that totally cleared everything up.


----------



## Hick (Sep 9, 2007)

seanw503 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone....i have a major problem, im 4 -5 weeks into flowering and my one plant is having problems- soft dying yellow leaves (from the bottom up) and the past few days it got much worse so i flushed the soil with plain water..... then the next day i went down and the leaves were curling up real bad and then a day later its even worse. (the buds look like there dying now)  PLEASE HELP IM SICK ABOUT THIS ....   after the football game tomarrow i'll post pics..... more info is here:  my set up, equipment, etc.
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16651
> 
> *my guess*:  (im a beginner)  heat stress,  ph,  maybe transplant to better soil (mine was cheap junk- i just bought vermiculite, perlite and organic soil mix) maybe need some epsom salt, possibly more (K) or (N)?????????



......"an enclosed room, high temps..and no ventilation"...
Plants "need" fresh air...plants are not "happy" in 90+ temps...ID with no added co2


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 9, 2007)

One of my plants did the same thing. I have to agree with MrPuff it is natural as long as it is'nt affecting your bud i would leave it.


----------



## toniC (Sep 9, 2007)

Hick's explaination makes alot of sense though.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 9, 2007)

One of my plants did the same thing. I have to agree with MrPuff it is natural as long as it is'nt affecting your bud i would leave it.


----------



## seanw503 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yes the bigger leaves are yellow, soft, & dying......but all of them are curling up like crazy and the buds do look worse than they did before i flushed the soil.....and yes there is a few spots on the bigger leaves but not bad now - actually it was worse like 1-2 weeks ago (lite white in color)


Yes i know it not good for no circulation and high temps but not much i can do about it.....i've been opening the door to let air in sometimes


I have 4 plants now, 400w HPS, 3 fans, dehumidifier (40-50%), 90 + temps, bad soil from walmart-hyponex (nothing mixed in, just the soil), odor control, nutes - all purpose 15-30-15 but i'm using a very low mix...........i just put a fan blowing on my light so that might help a bit.....i'm gonna get co2 when i get some extra cash


Should i transfer to better soil during the flowering period??  (i bought vermiculite, perlite and organic soil mix)


Just a thought my one plant is doing great - budding very nice but the bottom leaves are slightly yellow.


Im watching football now so maybe after i'll take some pics but *thanks guys for all the advice*


----------



## seanw503 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey everyone......The plants are at my friends house in his basement so sometimes its hard to get over there everyday.  I have a major problem, Im 4 -5 weeks into flowering and my one plant is having problems- soft dying yellow leaves (from the bottom up) and the past few days it got much worse so i flushed the soil with plain water..... then the next day i went down and the leaves were curling up real bad and then a day later its even worse. (the buds look like there dying now) *PLEASE HELP IM SICK ABOUT THIS* 

*my guess*: (im a beginner) heat stress, ph, maybe transplant to better soil (mine was cheap junk- i just bought vermiculite, perlite and organic soil mix) *maybe need some epsom salt, possibly more (K) or (N)?????????*



I posted this like 2 days ago and some of you asked questions....


Yes the bigger leaves are yellow, soft, & dying......but all of them are curling up like crazy and the buds do look worse than they did before i flushed the soil.....and yes there is a few spots on the bigger leaves but not bad now - actually it was worse like 1-2 weeks ago (lite white in color)


Yes i know it not good for no circulation and high temps but not much i can do about it.....i've been opening the door to let air in sometimes


I have 4 plants now, 400w HPS, 3 fans, dehumidifier (40-50%), 90 + temps, bad soil from walmart-hyponex (nothing mixed in, just the soil), odor control, nutes - all purpose 15-30-15 but i'm using a very low mix...........i just put a fan blowing on my light so that might help a bit.....i'm gonna get co2 when i get some extra cash


*Should i transfer to better soil during the flowering period??*   (i bought vermiculite, perlite and organic soil mix)  i put some on top of the soil already (mixed all 3 together)

I dont know if i posted the pics correctly?

Thanks in advance everyone for your advice 

View attachment pic7g.bmp


View attachment pic6g.bmp


View attachment pic8g.bmp


View attachment pic10g.bmp


View attachment pic13g.bmp


View attachment pic20g.bmp


View attachment pic19g.bmp


View attachment pic21g.bmp


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 10, 2007)

Looks like a serious ph problem to me. Adjust your ph to 6.4 in your feeding water and give them that. Just water, no nutes.


----------



## seanw503 (Sep 10, 2007)

The plant that is doing good but it does have some yellow on the bottom leaves????  (by the way all the plants are bagseed. 

View attachment pic4g.bmp


View attachment pic15g.bmp


View attachment pic14g.bmp


View attachment pic5d.bmp


----------



## seanw503 (Sep 10, 2007)

I was just over my friends and its getting worse today.....*I checked the PH and it between 6.8 - 7.0*.....Is that ok????    I used a fish ph tester thats all i had....I'm lost and the worse part is i'm going out of town right now and won't be back til Tues. night??????


----------



## jash (Sep 10, 2007)

cant open pics with windows again...maybe a mod could fix this..?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 10, 2007)

> I checked the PH and it between 6.8 - 7.0.


Too high.Get it between 6.2-6.8, 6.4 is what I use and my plants love it.


----------

